# Rattray pipes your experience



## superpelic (Jun 4, 2008)

Does someone here own a pipe from the brand rattray ?
I saw a very nice one (poker) for about 90 EURO.
How would you rate the quality of this pipes ?

Thank you!


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

I have one, a bent brandy black sandblast #4. I think it's a great pipe for the price I paid for it. They are made in France by Butz Choquin. I haven't seen a Poker shape though.

Yup, according to pipedia.org:


*"Rattray's Pipes*Private label pipes made by Butz-Choquin for Charles Rattray's Tobaccos. "

Not sure if the one you are looking at is online or not, but here is a good source online in the states atleast: 
http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=W&srch=DW&tier2=339

At 90eur though, and in a shape I haven't seen, (I did alot of research when I bought mine) I am very curious what you have come up with!

As far as smoking goes I'm still pretty new at this but I think its a decent smoker. Does have the gurgles a little bit depending on what I'm smoking, but at the same time I have only smoked it less then a dozen bowls so far. Still breaking it in!


----------



## superpelic (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, i found it online ( more expensive) anyway i'm talking about this one.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

oooo that's a looker! I've never seen that one! I think they are a pretty good top of the lower end and bottom to middle of mid grade pipes depending on how you look at it. I don't regret buying mine in the least! I'd do some more checking around on the web if you can to see if you can find someone with comparible one though to price check. 90Eu would be quite a bit to pay stateside due to our failing economy, for that price range here, there would be alot of others I would go for first.. 

I have lots of pics of mine if you would like to see one in more personal detail. Sometimes its really hard to gauge things by how they look in online catalog photo's. Let me know and I'll post some up for you!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to CS Super...I have a Old Gowrie bulldog from Rattray's, I paid €60...which seems to be the recommended price....the poker above seems a lot nicer, infact it's an exceptional poker! I rate them, similar in quality to Stanwell. Personally I love there bog oak pipes, but a little too expensive for my wallet....dub....Super I'd say that poker is a 9mm filter pipe....most Rattray's are.


----------

